# Northwest RTC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The location of all stakes in the Northwest trial will be Carlson's Farm (The Canine Country Club) in Fall City, WA. Directions and a map are in the premium on Entry Express. See you there.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open callbacks to 2nd series (21 dogs):

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,14,16,21,22,23,25,26,28,29,33


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Unofficial Open callbacks to 4th series (14 dogs):

1,2,4,5,9,10,14,21,22,23,25,26,28,29.


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Unofficial AM callbacks to 4th series (11 dogs):

2,3,4,9,11,13,17,19,24,25,31.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Good job in the open Jamie get some AM color too.


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Way to go Alex Drent! 1st, 2nd and 4th in the Q and 1st, 3rd and 4th in the derby!! We are proud of you!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Great job Again Alex . should give Jim some lessons ha ha


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

You did good once again!!!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Good to hear Alex did well.Jimmy trained him well;  
Don/Glenn do you know the Open and Am results? Thanks and see ya'll at ORTC.

Jeff


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

1st Magic owned by Ken Lee handled by Jim Gonia
2nd Otis owned by Laura & Kirk Lillebo
3rd Megan owned and Handle by Jamie Graham
4th Boogie owned by Perry Meyring handled by Brooke Vanderbrake
RJ Stealer owned and handled by John Poer


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

AM Results

1st. - FC/AFC Windy -owned and Handle by Bob Crab
2nd. - FC/AFC Kid - owned and Handle by Breck Howard
3rd. - FC/AFC Otis - owned and Handle by Kirk Lillebo
4th. - FC/AFC Kate - owned and Handle by Marion Carey
JR. - Mia - owned and Handle by Dave Plesko
Jam - Megan - owned and Handle by Jamie Graham


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

The 3rd for Otis qualifies him for the Vermont Am National!! 
Congrats Kirk and Laura WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

kirkandlaura said:


> Way to go Alex Drent! 1st, 2nd and 4th in the Q and 1st, 3rd and 4th in the derby!! We are proud of you!


Anyone care to share the placements, please?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to all that placed/finished that very tough Am 4th series. Very glad to hear Otis is now qualified for the Nat'l Am!


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations Kirk and Otis !!!


----------

